
Mozilla re-enables TLS 1.0 and 1.1 because of Coronavirus (and Google) - jakobdabo
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/03/21/mozilla-re-enables-tls-1-0-and-1-1-because-of-coronavirus-and-google/
======
to11mtm
They really ought to warn their users directly when the update is 'pushed'.
While I understand the desire for accessible information this is a time where
a lot of bad actors smell blood in the waters and this adds additional
opportunities for them.

------
_bxg1
When I visit this website it constantly refreshes itself over and over, making
it impossible to scroll or even use reader mode

------
echlebek
I don't want TLS < 1.2. It seems like the setting can be changed though.

[https://support.mozilla.org/bm/questions/1101896](https://support.mozilla.org/bm/questions/1101896)

It seems setting security.tls.version.min to 3 should only allow connecting
with TLS 1.2 or greater.

------
jsjddbbwj
I find Firefox too unstable and everchanging for daily use, I recommend people
to use ESR instead (if they must use Firefox at all...)

